# Ovulation tests and Work



## panagia (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I'm wondering how you cope with doing OPK whilst at work. I mostly do mine at home in the evening when I get home from work, but from the last couple of months when testing at the weekend I have had a really strong positive around 2pm. 

What I was wondering is could I do a sample at work at lunchtime and test it when I get home? I feel that most months i'm missing positive because I'm testing at the wrong time? 

any suggestions?

Thanks
xx


----------

